# welches navi?



## Hardwell (27. Juni 2010)

servus ch suche ein navi, was könnt ihr m ir da für ne mearke empfehlen?
preis so bis 200 euro!


----------



## Ichbins (27. Juni 2010)

Hi

was brauchst du denn? DE oder DE+CH+Österreich oder gleich Europa?

Also die Navis von Navigon sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## alex1028 (27. Juni 2010)

Becker sind echt top oder Garmin TOM TOM würde ich ned empfehlen  hab schlechte erfahrungen gemacht das tmc kannst du voll vergessen


----------



## Hardwell (27. Juni 2010)

also ich brauch das navi hauptsächlich für deutschland!

ja ich hab auch schon gehört das becker gut sein soll!
aber wieso is tom tom so schlecht?


----------



## Pommes (27. Juni 2010)

Rein Markenorientiert: Becker, Navigon, TomTom
Beispiele: Becker Z203
Navigon: 25xx Explorer
TomTom: Xl² Serie


----------



## sleek (27. Juni 2010)

Habe gute Erfahrungen mit Navigon gemacht.

- übersichtlich
- verständliche Äußerungen
- gutes Kartenmaterial

Hat mir besser gefallen als TomTom und mich bisher immer gut ans Ziel gebracht. Ans Ziel bin ich allerdings mit TomTom auch gekommen, nur subjektiv nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## xeonking (28. Juni 2010)

hi,ich hab mal eine frage

gibt es ein navi in dem ich mehrere ziele eingeben kann und das mich dann von meinen standort aus die eingegebenen ziele z.b "kürzeste entfernung" abfahren lässt?


MFG XeonKing


----------



## sleek (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, bei Navigon kannst du mehrere Ziele zu einer Route hinzufügen. Das Navi lenkt dich dann über diese Zwischenhaltestellen zum gewünschten Endziel. Bei jeder Navigation kannst du wählen zwischen "Optimaler Route", "Schnellster Route" und "Kürzester Route".


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juni 2010)

Und ich spreche eine Nicht-Kaufempfehlung für Medion Navis aus  Hab leider selbst eins und dort ist auch nach einem Firmware Update nichts mit dem TMC anzufangen. Sprich, das Navi lotst dich trotzdem in den Stau.

Des Weiteren ist der GPS Empfang nicht besonders gut und die Geschwindigkeit beim Erneuern der Kartenansicht lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.

Bei Navigon habe ich bisher auch nur gutes gehört, werde aber aus finanziellen Gründen bei meinem Medion bleiben müssen.


----------



## xeonking (28. Juni 2010)

sleek schrieb:


> Ja, bei Navigon kannst du mehrere Ziele zu einer Route hinzufügen. Das Navi lenkt dich dann über diese Zwischenhaltestellen zum gewünschten Endziel. Bei jeder Navigation kannst du wählen zwischen "Optimaler Route", "Schnellster Route" und "Kürzester Route".



danke, nur zum verständnis. das navi soll das selber machen,also die routen sortieren nach der entfernung. ich gebe z.b 6 ziele ein,in einer unbestimmten reinfolge, das navi soll die dann halt nach kürzester entfernung die ziele sortieren und mich diese dann abfahren lassen.

kann das jedes navigon oder sind das bestimmte?

MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## relgeitz (28. Juni 2010)

hab ein garmin nüvi. ist eigentlich ganz gut, die ansagen kommen etwas spät. ist jetzt mittlerweile ein paar jahre alt, und das merkt man der geschwindigkeit usw. auch an - habs jedoch nie upgedated. hatte vor wenigen tagen das vergnügen mit einem TomTom Navi (im Firmenauto) - alta... ich bin fast ausgezuckt mit dem ding... so eine miese bedienung (und das geben sie dem usability engineer mit auf ne tagung...) 

Ich würde sagen Garmin und Navigon sind ziemlich gut, Becker kenn ich nicht. Du solltest auch auf das Display und die Benutzeroberfläche achten. Mich stört zB beim Garmin, dass die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit laut GPS-Messung nicht am Hauptbildschirm angezeigt wird, da muss man aufs "Cockpit" umschalten (da gibts dann alle Fahrzeugdaten - gefahrene Kilometer, Geschwindigkeit usw.) Sinnloses Zeug wie eine Radaranzeige usw. brauch ich eigentlich nicht (fahr nie zu schnell)


----------



## xeonking (28. Juni 2010)

mir ist die automatische ordnung der fahrziele nach entfernung sehr wichtig, das muss funktionieren. das die navigon teile gut sind hab ich auch schon gehört...mir ist nun wichtig ob das mit dem sotieren mehrerer fahrziele automatisch nach kürzester entfernung oder anderen optionen funktioniert.


MFG XeonKing


----------



## xeonking (28. Juni 2010)

kann da nicht noch einer ne genaue aussage machen?


MFG XeonKing


----------



## sleek (29. Juni 2010)

also das navigon kann die ziele definitiv *nicht* selbst sortieren (habs ausprobiert). Bei TomTom soll es ähnlich sein. Hier könnte man nur die Ziele selbst in der Reihenfolge ändern und die Auswirkungen auf Fahrzeit und -strecke beobachten.
Das Garmin Nüvi soll aber solche Routen automatisch optimieren können, indem es die Luftlinienentfernung miteinbezieht und dadurch die einzelnen Ziele in der Reihenfolge automatisch verschiebt. Allerdings ist die Frage, ob das wirklich den gewünschten Erfolg bringt. Luftlinie bedeutet ja auch, dass Straßenführung sowie Flüsse und Brücken ignoriert werden. Ich weiss nicht, ob du da wirklich den großen Vorteil von hast.


----------



## xeonking (29. Juni 2010)

danke für die aussage. schade das die geräte sowas nicht können, wahrscheinlich gibt es auch keine erweiterung (software) die die geräte um solch eine funtkion erweitert. nur per luftlinie reicht wirklich nicht aus,das ist zu ungenau.


MFG XeonKing


----------

